

Reshaping the Architecture of Memory - kkim
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/11/technology/11storage.html?ex=1347163200&en=06735ea6e1637b46&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
bharath
Another trend in memory technology that I have not seen the mainstream media
talk about is the "memory-bandwidth gap." Memory technology has kept pace with
Moore's law (in the case of SRAM) or has failed to do so (in the case of DRAM)
whereas fiberoptic technology has outpaced Moore's law. The result has been
routers (which need lots of memory to buffer packets) that are slower than the
pipes that feed into them. So far, these observations have been restricted to
the networking research crowd. It would be interesting to see a
blog/mainstream media article that talks about the commercial impact of this
trend in the face of the Youtube fueled streaming media explosion.

------
gibsonf1
I would have voted for this one twice - very exciting research. I'm especially
fond of the 3rd dimension, especially if it gives us 100x the storage at
massively faster speeds.

~~~
altay
I'm fond of the 3rd dimension, too. Without it, life would just be so... flat.

